# Lübecker rocken den Wurmberg



## burn (10. August 2009)

Moin Moin,

wie schon auf einer unseren letzten Touren besprochen planen wir mal mit ein paar Leuten den neuen Bikepark am Wurmberg in Braunlage zu besuchen.

29.- 30. August 2009

*Planungen:*

    * 2 Tage feinster Bergabradsport im schoenen Harz
       -Seilbahn:	ca. 9:45 - 17:10 Uhr
    * Unterkunft? ich bin da flexibel Camping oder FeWo?
    * Verpflegung uebernimmt jeder selbst
       - Samstag abend evtl. Grillen
       - bei Schlechtwetter kann ich den Griechen empfehlen
    * jede Menge BLABLA
    * WaschmÃ¶glichkeit fÃ¼r Bikes im Bikeshop vorhanden
    * u.v.m.
*
Kosten:*

2 Tage Liftkarte: 42â¬ zzgl. 4â¬ Pfand (Studenten 32â¬)
Unterkunft: Camping (10,20â¬), FeWo ab ca. 20â¬


*Zur Anreise:* bildet bitte wenn mÃ¶glich Fahrgemeinschaften, das kÃ¶nnen wir aber in diesem thread koordinieren...


Am Berg besteht natuerlich absolute Helmpflicht!




Bitte in diesem Thread eintragen, wer dabei sein will.


----------



## coma1976 (11. August 2009)

was meinst du mit helmpflicht?am berg?
ist da nicht auch sowieso protktorenpflicht im park...

bin dabei-geschützt wie ritter kunibert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (11. August 2009)

Auf einer Tafel steht, dass ein Helm (Full Face empfohlen) vorgeschrieben ist.
Aber kontrollieren tut da keiner...

Ich bin blank  Bin also nicht dabei


----------



## burn (12. August 2009)

coma1976 schrieb:


> was meinst du mit helmpflicht?am berg?
> ist da nicht auch sowieso protktorenpflicht im park...
> 
> bin dabei-geschützt wie ritter kunibert



Soweit ich weiss ist Helm absolut Pflicht, weiteres Plastik nicht vorgeschrieben aber dringend empfohlen.


----------



## coma1976 (12. August 2009)

war auch nicht ernst gemeint mein kommentar.
normalerweise ist ja auch protektorenpflicht-allein schon aus gesundem menschenverstand...


----------



## coma1976 (14. August 2009)

na bis jetzt sind wir zu zweit...
können wir ja tandem fahren!


----------



## RenéJ (15. August 2009)

Also ich melde auch mal interesse an..........aber ich kann noch nicht fest zusagen...
da sind noch paar sachen offen bei mir......z.B wann ich endlich mein Bike zurückbekomme!!

Gruß


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (15. August 2009)

ich wäre natürlich auch dabei. 
Würden wir schon am Freitag abend los oder Samstag früh?
@ Jan...hast schon mal deine Hotel-Bikebekannschaft kontaktiert?
Auf Zelten hät ich jetzt nicht so Lust. Wo wir übernachten sollten wir aber schon vorher klären.
Aber Hauptsache ich mach mich nicht schön lang. Fahre dann gleich nächsten Tag mit Kind u Kegel in Urlaub.


----------



## coma1976 (18. August 2009)

also ich bin bereit!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## burn (18. August 2009)

Also ich wuerde am Samstag ganz frueh losfahren, soooo weit ist es ja nun auch wieder nicht. In 3h ist man aus HL ja auch vor Ort. Und man spart sich eine Uebernachtung. Abgesehen davon muss ich Freitag abend noch relativ lange arbeiten und meine Frau Mutter mit nach unten zu ihrer Schwester nach Hannover nehmen. 

Das mit der Uebernachtungsgelegenheit kann man bei erwarteten 4Personen auch noch recht kurzfristig klaeren. Was ja ohnehin Sinn macht, warum sollte man diese Woche noch etwas buchen um dann Mitte naechster Woche festzustellen das es Samstag + Sonntag im Harz durchgehend regnet. 
Ferien sind mittlerweile ja wohl auch in nahezu allen Bundeslaendern vorbei so das kein Bettenmangel vorherrschen sollte.


----------



## coma1976 (19. August 2009)

im harz ist das eh kein prob bei der auslastung dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (23. August 2009)

so wie es aussieht fahre ich mit meinem kumpel schon am freitag runter...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (25. August 2009)

Fahren jetzt alle irgendwann einzeln los? 
coma mit Kumpel (habt ihr dann schon ne Unterkunft?), burn mit Mutter...
Wie siehts mit zusammen in Lübeck losfahren aus? 
Aber wenn dann alle woanders pennen erkenne ich da nicht viel gemeinsames


----------



## RenéJ (26. August 2009)

Moin Leute!!! Sorry aber ich muss leider absagen! 

Wünsch euch aber trotzdem viel spaß! dreht ne runde für mich mit!!


----------



## burn (26. August 2009)

Moin Moin,

auch mein Plan erfaehrt eine klein Aenderung, meine Mutter bleibt zu Hause. Also kann ich entweder noch jmd mitnehmen oder jmd nimmt mich mit.
Die Abfahrtszeit Samstagfrueh gegen 6:00 ist bei mir allerdings fest. Gemeint ist auch wirklich Abfahrt und nicht treffen 

@DawgDeluxe die gemeinsame Uebernachtung klappt schon, der Felix kann ja am Freitagabend einfach schon 2Betten extra fuer Samstagnacht organisieren. 


@all ich habe hier noch eine Palette leckeres daenisches Dosenbier liegen. Mein Beitrag zum Abendbrot


----------



## 20VT (27. August 2009)

Das ist ja lustig..
War grad letztes Wochenende als Lübecker Urlaub machen im Harz in Braunlage.. Bis ich durch Zufall entdeckte dass ausgerechnet dort ein neuer Bikepark entstanden ist.. Naja, hab mich ziemlich geärgert, aber wenigstens war das der Grund, nach 4,5 Jahren mal wieder das Bike auszupacken.. ^^

Wünsch euch viel Spaß..


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. August 2009)

es könnte sein, das ich am Wochenende auch wieder da bin.
Ich bin zwar kein Lübecker, aber die A1 verbindet uns über ca. 50 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (27. August 2009)

Na dann werden wir uns sicherlich sehen... die Wetterprognose ist ja leider nicht soooo gut. Also packt die Regenjacken ein Jungs


----------



## coma1976 (27. August 2009)

na da übertreibst du aber-es sind schauer angesagt also alles halb so schlimm!

also ich bin defintiv schon am freitag da und zwecks unterkunft ist da wohl auch was zu machen dz kostet da 22eus die nacht

also wir sehen uns dann am sa am berch
@burn ruf einfach durch wenn ihr da seid....


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (27. August 2009)

wenn wir schon bei Änderungen sind...
sieht so aus als wenn ich noch einen Freund zum biken mitnehme.

@ burn Da wir von der A20 auf die A1 fahren, könnten wir uns dann ja auf dem Rastplatz Reinfeld bei Mc Do...oder so treffen.Sag mal ne Zeit (meißt hat mein Kumpel morgens erstmal hunger) oder wir treffen uns erst in Braunlage. Ich sende dir mal meine Handynummer mit PN

@ coma dann schau mal Freitag ob nicht noch was für drei Personen 
bei euch frei ist.

wenns feucht werden soll, ziehe ich vorne wohl lieber wieder meine 
Muddy Mary auf. Soll aber eigentlich nur Freitag bischen regnen...


----------



## burn (28. August 2009)

Moin Moin,

bis jetzt hat es eigentlich immer zumindest geregnet wenn ich am Wurmberg war. Gewitter war bisher optional.
Aber egal, Hauptsache wir haben Spass und alle komme heil unten an.

In diesem Sinne bis gleich am Berg


----------



## coma1976 (30. August 2009)

na alle heil angekommen?
war echt nett mit euch jungens dawg deluxe und burn aka schnitzelnerd!
hier ein paar bilderchens





[/URL][/IMG]

links schnitzelnerd mitte meiner einer rechts dawg der mir in schritt luschert






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (30. August 2009)

in den Schritt geluschert

war ein echt geiles Wochenende!
Müssen wir auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wiederholen.

ein paar Bilder...




coma





Currywurst-Pommes-Pause, leider nicht alle drauf





und zum Schluss am Stausee





bis dann...


----------



## burn (30. August 2009)

Sooo auch gerade zurueck gekehrt... War wirklich ein guter Tag/Abend gestern. Auch wenn ich leider beim toten Tier versagt habe, aber so gibt es wenigstens eine Aufgabe fuer naechstes Mal 
Heute habe ich endlich mal den A***h in der Hose gehabt und bin unter die Flugschueler gegangen. 

Unscharfer Beweis:


----------



## coma1976 (31. August 2009)

mutig der herr!
warst du schnell das das bild unscharf ist? oder ist das gar nicht der schnitzelnerd?
gibbet auch nen pic von der landung?
aso und dann bist du ja jetzt der schnitzelbigballsnerd!


----------



## burn (31. August 2009)

Hmm ne so schnell war ich nicht, der Fotograf wohl nur etwas langsam. War auf jedenfall ein gutes Gefuehl endlich mal ueber die Kante zu fahren, auch wenn es die flachste im gesamten Freeride war.
Die Braunschweiger Jungs haben mich etwas ueberredet es doch endlich mal zu versuchen. Und siehe da es tat garnicht weh, ganz im Gegenteil 

Anderer Blickwinkel:


----------



## Boshard (11. September 2009)

Hi Leute 

  Was ich Fragen wollte,
  Wo genau ist das? Lübeck ist zwar ein Bisschen von mir entfernt.
  Aber noch erreichbar (komme aus der nähe von Wismar) 

  Den ich such was wo ich mich mal austoben kann.
  Und oder Spaß haben kann. Was ist das genau für ne Strecke.

  Komm ich da so ohne Probleme mit meine Bike lang?
  Ich hab ein Felt Redemption 3 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (11. September 2009)

ist aber nicht in der Nähe von Lübeck.
Ist im Harz, Braunlage. Der neue Bikepark den Wurmberg runter. 
Unsere Räder sind auch keine DH-Bikes...


----------



## Boshard (11. September 2009)

Ist denn irgendwo bei euch ne Möglichkeit zufahren?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (11. September 2009)

schau mal in den *Night-Rides um Lübeck *Treath


----------

